# 1/8th Jetter Drophead?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I found a drop head for an electric jetter, made by Ridgid. It seems to have the forward nozzle at the end of the drop, and the rear nozzles at the base.

Anyone used a Ridgid H-84 1/8in Drop Head 632-64812 before to say if it works well?

Would just be for like small kitchen lines where the cleanout isn't accessible.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm interested in this. When I get a restaurant call I find it tough to make the turn with my 1/4" hose/head. Sometimes I can, last night I could not. Fortunately last nights call was minor and I was able to get them clear.

And my jetter is a trailer jetter if that makes a difference.

David


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> I'm interested in this. When I get a restaurant call I find it tough to make the turn with my 1/4" hose/head. Sometimes I can, last night I could not. Fortunately last nights call was minor and I was able to get them clear.
> 
> And my jetter is a trailer jetter if that makes a difference.
> 
> David



I've had trouble making turns with the 1/4" hose as well. I just purchased a 1/8" set up but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

Tounces said:


> I found a drop head for an electric jetter, made by Ridgid. It seems to have the forward nozzle at the end of the drop, and the rear nozzles at the base.
> 
> Anyone used a Ridgid H-84 1/8in Drop Head 632-64812 before to say if it works well?
> 
> Would just be for like small kitchen lines where the cleanout isn't accessible.


I purchased a 1/8" drophead for my electric set up from gorlitz . it works good getting thru traps that are extremely restricted . it could take 5 or 10 minutes of working and rotating the nozzle just to get thru but after that its in the dirty arm and things are lookin up . however it does not have a front penetrator, only rear.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I used the 1/8" drop head for years at my last company. It really does make a difference on tight/restricted traps and also I learned how to use it to clear urinals when toned down to 2000-2500 psi. I've never head the one with a forward jet though.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

I have the same head. I don't think you will regret the purchase. I don't get many calle for my Ridgid 1750 Jetter yet but when I do that's the first head I chose. Is great in making those rough turns when going through a kitchen or lav drain.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I wasn't even thinking of using it for traps, honestly, though it's good to know it works for them. Just for going down at the T in a Kitchen sink line at the vent stack. 

I might be wrong on it having a front jet, though it looked like it has one. Mack Attakk, since you have one, can you confirm this?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes if it's the Ridgid model it does. I also suggest getting a spinning nozzle. It works wonders. I like that one better than both the penetrating and other one the Jetter comes with. It was hard to find online to order though. 
Also I have the spinning nozzle for the k3100. It's ****s **** up and is more constant then RR. Especially in grease.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Is there such thing as a drop head spinning nozzle?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Not that I know of. That's creative though.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I wonder if there's a way to make one.

Sometimes I feel like I'd be better off starting a company that makes tools for plumbers, than starting an actual plumbing company, given how far behind we are other trades in technology.


----------

